# Please Help :(



## Dom_taylor (Aug 18, 2010)

I have some speakers advent ADE-2010F i picnhed them from my sister who has probbaly lost the cd as i cant find ita nywhere and i can not find any drivers for these speakers all over the web?? would be much helped as i can not listen to youtube whilst facebookin!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Speaker don't need drivers in most cases. Does this setup use a USB adapter?


----------



## logical1 (Jul 14, 2008)

ive never heard of speakers that needed drivers...?


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just plug them in, they should work.


----------

